# Zombies!



## SCraig (Oct 14, 2012)

We had a Zombie Walk here in Nashville yesterday, and it was a great opportunity for photographers.   I don't often shoot "People" except at events such as this, but these are just plain fun.  Three of my favorites are below and more are Here.

















Got Zombie shots of your own?  Feel free to add them to this thread.  I love Zombies


----------

